# Filtros pasivos segundo orden



## emiliano17 (Abr 18, 2010)

Hola gente, tengo que cortar mi driver con un divisor pasivo.. Mi idea era usar uno de primer orden para el corte superior (capacitor en serie) y uno de segundo orden para el corte inferior.. Tengo algunas preguntas: la primera es saber si es factible y si funciona esto de usar un filtro de 1er orden para el corte superior y de 2do orden para el corte inferior.
Despues estuve viendo en la pagina http://www.pcpaudio.com/pcpfiles/doc_altavoces/filtros_pasivos/filtrospasivos.html#filtro2 que hay varios tipos de filtros de segundo orden: Butterworth, Tchebychev, Bessel, Linkwitz-Riley. Cual de todos debo elegir en mi caso?
Gracias


----------

